
(2012) – Epic 20,000 Dice Roll Randomness Test - programmingpol
https://www.awesomedice.com/blog/353/d20-dice-randomness-test-chessex-vs-gamescience/
======
laumars
I’d be interested to know how the test we carried out. Eg how randomly was the
die shaken? Was the die placed on the same side each time prior to shaking?
Etc

However, even as it stands, this is an interesting test.

